
Unsplash releases biggest tagged image dataset - alizhd
https://github.com/unsplash/datasets
======
alizhd
We are excited to launch this dataset to help with innovations that are on-
going with ML research. The lite dataset contains 25k nature-themed Unsplash
photos, 25k keywords, and 1M searches. The full dataset contains 2M+ high-
quality Unsplash photos, 5M keywords, and over 250M searches.

~~~
internet1123445
Very cool! Quick question‐when unsplash first started, the images used cc
licenses. What happened to those images? Did they get switched to the new
unsplash license, or are they still cc licensed? Is this information contained
in the dataset?

------
mceachen
Unsplash is an amazing service (my website uses many, with credit), but the
tags are often wrong.

Have you thought about letting the creators and people with sufficient "karma"
downvote incorrect tags, and suggest new tags (perhaps from an edited, limited
ontology?)

